# Rosco Swatchbook



## lieperjp (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone else been having problems getting a swatchbook from rosco?

I ordered one in the beginning of May, and it said they were out of stock, it would be 4-6 weeks before delivery and it would be sent as soon as they got some. So... I ordered another one three weeks ago and still have not received it yet. Is it just me???


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 12, 2008)

Did you use the request form? Or did you call? I took up the matter of long lead times for swatchbooks with Rosco a few months ago. Basically, what they told me is that they do their hardest to get a swatchbook out to everyone who wants one, but, they are literally swamped with requests. From everyone out their who might be gelling a PAR in some seedy club, to the worlds top designers, to cameramen who will never buy gel, but like the samples to color their camera flashes, everyone wants a Rosco book. Thus, while they do their best to get swatches to everyone, Rosco told me that the BEST way to get a book is to go to your local theatrical supplier. Rosco tries to build and sustain strong relationships with the dealers that buy their products to re sell, and thus the dealers are one of the best ways to get a swatchbook. If you don't have a dealer nearby, then emailing or calling Rosco instead of using the request form is the best way. Yes, I know getting your book can be interminably slow sometimes, but just think of how many people want those swatches. Hope this helps.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 12, 2008)

We have no problem getting swatch books in Montana  Last year I put in an order for 30 books for classroom use. Maybe that has to do with the fact that we stock anywhere from 10-30 sheets of every Rosco color and select diffusion at the university.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 12, 2008)

I must agree with gafftapegreenia. When I needed swatchbooks for a class, I went to my friendly local lighting supplier and they gave me thirty, no questions asked, and even a few sheets of Roscolene. FWIW, I've had no problems getting books direct from Lee and Apollo, via the online request form. GAM also is notoriously bad about mailing them, but easily available from your local dealer.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/gafftapegreenia.html


----------



## soundlight (Jul 12, 2008)

bdkdesigns said:


> We have no problem getting swatch books in Montana  Last year I put in an order for 30 books for classroom use. Maybe that has to do with the fact that we stock anywhere from 10-30 sheets of every Rosco color and select diffusion at the university.


Two semesters ago, we were able to get fifty swatchbooks, plus some gel application guides and gobo catalogs. Just so happens that all we've ever used is Rosco gel, and we also use a bunch of Rosco gobos as well as Icues and Vortex 360 Gobo Rotators. Rosco likes us.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 12, 2008)

Apollo swatchbooks used to come with gum, darn i liked that gum 

i got a rosco one but it did take ages and a nice email to them.


----------



## TimMiller (Jul 14, 2008)

Gam always mails me their latest gel book, along with new product info. I think rosco used to do the same.


----------



## Ross (Jul 15, 2008)

I called rosco and asked to be sent the latest gobo catalogue about 2 months ago and have not received it yet. As for swatch books, I just buy locally. It saves time.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 15, 2008)

I placed a request last november for one and it finally came in Feb. by that time I forgot I requested one so it was a pleasent surprise, so getting one from them is simply the waiting game.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 16, 2008)

Apollo sent me a fabulous collection of educational materials: Gel Books, Gobo catalogs, posters with all kinds of cool interesting stuff on them. If you teach, send Apollo a message asking for educational materials... you'll be very happy you did.


----------



## Ame (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all, 
This is my first post here, so bare with, it’s a bit long…. It is true we have been inundated with swatch book request, which would generally be FABULOUS, however they are from outside of the lighting community thanks to blogging on the world wide web and a magazines who posts pages on "freebies" for scrapbooking or flash photography. Both would seem to be a nice ancillary market for gel, but what they are generally doing is getting free swatch books, taking only a few samples out and throwing the rest away. When they need more, they get another swatch book because we sent them out free of charge. This has been increasing monthly for the last year and a half and although we’ve increased our staff and production schedule to include weekends, it hasn’t been enough to supply the design community AND the scrap bookers or flash photographers. It’s impacted us more than the other gel companies simply because our name was out there first and spread like wildfire. One blog post has 50,000 readers and I think we've heard from most of them. 
To top it off we have been adding (GREAT) new colors and encouraging the lighting community to update their swatch books. Please know we absolutely want you to have the tools you need. Our first priority is to supply the lighting community with a swatch book – and you have to see #302 Pale Bastard Amber. We are implementing more processes as I write this. If you are unable to get a swatch book from your local dealer, please email me! We try to keep dealers well stocked with them. If you are a teacher, please email me so we can add you to our Teaching Tools mailing. We have a bi-yearly program where we will mail you Teaching Tools, including enough swatch books for the semester. As always, swatch books will be available at any Trade Show we're attending. 
I apologize for the long blog. As you can probably guess, I take this issue pretty seriously. Thank you for your patience and understanding. And thank you to Derek for the invite!

Amé Strong
Color Filter Products Manager
Ph. 203-708-8900 x 263
Direct 408-826-4669
Mobile 702-327-1500


----------



## ishboo (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the information! It's great to hear from someone at Rosco, makes me remember they care about us.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth, Ame. Your post was far from the longest ever--I'm sure that honor must go to Senior Team Member ship. Thanks for explaining your side of the situation.

I think I've told this story here before, but...
In the early 1980s, after meeting a rep from Rosco who gave me some sheets of just-introduced Roscolux 05, I sent a letter to Roscolux asking a specific question. I received a wonderful letter back, from probably Stan Miller. It began: "Your letter caused much consternation among the halls of Port Chester..." Included without my request was a "Designer's Swatchbook": the large-format book that allowed one to put the color swatches in 3.5" ERSs or 3"FS. I think they retailed for the exorbitant price of $15.00. Remember, this was when gasoline was around $1/gallon. I don't know where it is right now, but I'm positive it's with my Cinemoid, Roscolene, Roscogel, and Gelatran swatchbooks, as I cannot find any of those, and I rarely throw anything away.
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/ame.html


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Ame. Don't be a stranger. We have several members here who represent other manufacturers. I think you'll find it's an interesting and fun place to spend a few minutes a day. 

I too have one of those giant designer's swatch books Derek but I know where mine is! Do you still make them? I would love an updated one.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 18, 2008)

Have you no scruples whatsoever, gafftaper? I thought you were going to be an Apollo house. Pick a brand, dude. My opinion: any one of the four leading brands should serve 99% of any Designer's desires. Or do you buy from whomever provides the best swag? I think swatchbooks may have to become a controlled substance--whereby you must prove a legitimate need and intent to purchase before they send them to you. Reminds me of a story Gilbert Hemsley told about doing a show in a remote location, Europe or perhaps Africa. They had to use the tissue paper between the gel as, well, tissue paper, (TP) and thus bought more sheets than they actually needed for the show. Now that's a legitimate need!


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 18, 2008)

How do I know if I want to by their product if I don't know what it looks like? If I want to pick a gel but don't have a swatchbook for a company...chances are I won't use that companies gel. ((just playing devil's advocate))


----------



## Goph704 (Jul 18, 2008)

Uhhh... Can you go to a confrence and just stock up? That's what I do. I've got more books than I really know what to do with, they just give them to me. IU never get tee shirts, always gobos and swatch book lets.


----------



## Ame (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. We absolutely still make the 3x6" books, list is $25.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 19, 2008)

Goph704 said:


> Uhhh... Can you go to a confrence and just stock up? That's what I do. I've got more books than I really know what to do with, they just give them to me. IU never get tee shirts, always gobos and swatch book lets.



So do I....

Here's what I'm getting at, our friends at Rosco and Apollo provide us lighting proffesionals with these books so we'll use their product. They do so because they want us to have a quick and easy reference about their product before we buy. 

If I have a show coming up, I'm **** sure not going to wait till the next LDI rolls around to pick color for it. So when Derek says I have to prove I'm going to buy a product before I get a swatch book to pick out what that product is....well it doesn't make good buisness sense.

And Ame, welcome to the booth! Thanks for coming buy.


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to Ame again because my swatchbook and catalog came in the mail today!!! (After being forwarded from my school address. I wasn't expecting that!!!)


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 11, 2008)

I made my life easy, when I needed a couple extras for a school I just spoke to my dealer who was doing the install and I got one of Lee and one for Rosco right away. My real problem is with Apollo. If anybody else here gets the REQUEST PRODUCT INFORMATION emails from Stage Directions, PLSN, or FOH, you know that they give you an entire list of manufactures and companies that you can check off, and then they'll send you a bunch of info on that. Well I've done Apollo a few times, between their gels, gobos, gobo rotators, color scrollers, etc, but I quickly found out that they will _never_ send specific info on a product, only the same catalog, swatch book, and gel-slide converter. Now I've got 2-3 spare Apollo books and catalogs, which I think I've been able to give them all away, but I might still have some extra stuff sitting around here still.


----------



## mbandgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the slide converter that Apollo sent me. I used to only have an apollo Swatchbook, and i used it with that converter to pick colors out of a Rosco inventory at work. I now have all of the Swatchbooks.


----------



## Sean (Aug 12, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> If I have a show coming up, I'm **** sure not going to wait till the next LDI rolls around to pick color for it. So when Derek says I have to prove I'm going to buy a product before I get a swatch book to pick out what that product is....well it doesn't make good buisness sense.



Maybe I've missed something here, but have you asked your local dealer for swatch books? I know when I go into Barbizon they almost always have all the books behind the counter on a shelf. 

Writing/calling the manufacturer isn't the way to go....the local sales folks are the ones that are focused on selling the stuff to you. You don't buy from Rosco or ETC, you buy from Barbizon, or Production Advantage, or BMI.

--Sean


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 12, 2008)

Sean said:


> ...You don't buy from Rosco or ETC, you buy from Barbizon, or Production Advantage, or BMI.


 *OR* one's friendly local Rosco dealer or ETC dealer, or any number of other dealers who may save one's butt when one needs that last sheet of color media for tonight's show, or when one's console dies unexpectedly.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 13, 2008)

MNicolai said:


> I made my life easy, when I needed a couple extras for a school I just spoke to my dealer who was doing the install and I got one of Lee and one for Rosco right away. My real problem is with Apollo. If anybody else here gets the REQUEST PRODUCT INFORMATION emails from Stage Directions, PLSN, or FOH, you know that they give you an entire list of manufactures and companies that you can check off, and then they'll send you a bunch of info on that. Well I've done Apollo a few times, between their gels, gobos, gobo rotators, color scrollers, etc, but I quickly found out that they will _never_ send specific info on a product, only the same catalog, swatch book, and gel-slide converter. Now I've got 2-3 spare Apollo books and catalogs, which I think I've been able to give them all away, but I might still have some extra stuff sitting around here still.




Thanks for your posting Mike-

When trade magazines send product request emails or place info request cards within a printed magazine, the manufacturers merely get an address with a name in which to send general info. If there are specific cut sheets or product data sheets needed by you, a quick email to us with your request is all that is needed. As most manufacturers will agree, sending every piece of literature (cut sheets, etc) to each request burns through quite a bit of paper and postage. We currently send a printed catalog containing all current products to each info card responder and will gladly send specific product info if we know what you desire. Just let us know by going to this link:
Apollo Design | Marketing Materials Request
OR
toss an email to [email protected]
OR simply call us toll-free at (800)266-4626.

(We like hearing from you!)

Thanks again Mike, and please let us know what you need-


----------



## LightStud (Aug 13, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> I like the slide converter that Apollo sent me. I used to only have an apollo Swatchbook, and i used it with that converter to pick colors out of a Rosco inventory at work. I now have all of the Swatchbooks.


 Seems almost unethical or immoral to use one manufacturers' sales tool for the purpose of selecting another. "I intend to buy a Ford, but I'm test-driving a Chevy."


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 13, 2008)

I periodically pick up a swatch book or three from my local supplier, Cal Stage. Even though we are far from their biggest gel purchaser, they are always happy to give me gel swatch books when I'm there picking something else up. It's just good business on their part. While my show does not use a lot of gel, we do purchase the bulk of our lighting and effects equipment from them. Keeping us happy allows them to keep our business, as it would not be that difficult to travel another 30 miles to one of the plethora of suppliers in L.A. if I got annoyed with Cal Stage.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 14, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> I periodically pick up a swatch book or three from my local supplier, Cal Stage. Even though we are far from their biggest gel purchaser, they are always happy to give me gel swatch books when I'm there picking something else up. It's just good business on their part. While my show does not use a lot of gel, we do purchase the bulk of our lighting and effects equipment from them. Keeping us happy allows them to keep our business, as it would not be that difficult to travel another 30 miles to one of the plethora of suppliers in L.A. if I got annoyed with Cal Stage.



CalStage is also nice to bratlings who don't plan on purchasing anything-- The first time I went in to request a Rosco book I got a tour of all their rental equipment, which was very cool for a then-beginning still-very-curious lighter.

When I requested my Lee swatch book, their website admits that they do not send the swatchbooks, and they forward the request to a more local dealer, so going to a supplier does have its perks. I'd recommend going to a store.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have about 8 of them right in front of me. (For some odd reason). PM me if you want one.


----------



## photoatdv (Aug 21, 2008)

Anybody had trouble getting Stage Directions? I filled out their form like 3 months ago and they sent me an email saying the first issue would arrive in 4-6 weeks--- Haven't seen one yet. When I emailed them they refered me back to the website and I filled it out again (that was a couple of days ago). I'm hoping (fingers crossed) they send it this time.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope, I haven't... maybe try Re-Subscribing? Or shoot them an email.
Are you subscribed and receiving copies of PLSN or FOH (the "sister magazines")?

I got two gel swatchbooks from Lee in the mail yesterday (not sure why I got two packages, one said my name, the other said my name with "ONE" at the end.  ) and the packaging was very cool, though they didn't come with free gum, perf gel, or china marker like Kelite's!


----------



## LightingMinion (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got my Rosco gel book that I ordered from Rosco three months ago on monday.


----------

